# NHL sur Apple TV



## spaceiinvaders (6 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai souscris a l'abonnement NHL sur l'Apple tv. Étant un grand fan de ce championnat. 
Cependant j'y ai découvert une chose des plus désagréable. Il y'a des sois titre énorme de ce que dise les commentateurs. En plus d'être en retard. Ils sont imposant. 

Quelqu'un serait il comment les enlever ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2013)

Tu as regardé dans les réglages de l'Apple TV, il y a une option pour les sous-titres de film. Peut-être que cela joue aussi le dessus.

N'étant pas abonné, je n'ai jamais eu ce souci.

Perso, j'ai réglé sur «*aucun sous-titre*» et langue anglaise dans mes préférences.


----------

